

Ask HN: Is there an app that does the opposite of a dictionary? - quizbiz

Type in a definition or a description and get a word back. I have needed this app for so long and I assume others do to. This surely exists or am I mistaken?
======
jacquesm
<http://www.onelook.com/reverse-dictionary.shtml>

edit: a google search for 'reverse dictionary' turns up a whole bunch of them:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=reverse+dictionary>

~~~
apotheon
Onelook.com is awesome -- and you just showed me it's even awesomer than I
thought. Thanks for that.

------
ScottWhigham
A thesaurus does a certain amount of this already, doesn't it?

